
JavaScript with apples: var vs. let vs. const - ggregoire
https://twitter.com/kosamari/status/806941856777011200
======
jayajay
I just stopped using `var` entirely, and now I almost exclusively use `const`
everywhere unless I'm dealing with flags or counters in which case I use
`let`.

~~~
draw_down
Yep, there is no (good) reason to use var anymore.

